# Ads with TCF Club



## redrouteone (Jun 16, 2001)

I am a member of the TCF club, and this morning on my iPad I started receiving ads on this site. THey kind of float over the bottom of the screen, and it has an X in the corner so I can close them. If I close them, they reappear on the next link I click.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I just started to see this myself. Just within the past few minutes.


----------



## redrouteone (Jun 16, 2001)

I'm seeing them on my Mac too.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Me as well. Pop-up ads at the bottom of the screen.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Same here.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Me three.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Also me. :thumbsdown:

EDIT: And I can't x out of the ad either. It's like two ads pop up on top of each other and I can't dismiss the 2nd ad.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

On it...


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

I was just coming to post something...add me to the list.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

No need for me too posts. They exists for all at the moment.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

LOL, I even took a screenshot! Thanks for looking into it.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

Also, just FYI, Chrome is giving me notice that a flash plugin is being blocked. That didn't use to happen


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Ads should be gone now.


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

Thank you!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

yup... Gone

Thanks


----------



## redrouteone (Jun 16, 2001)

Looks to be fixed for me too. Thanks for getting on it so quickly.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Kudos to the staff for the quick response!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Same ads are slowing down zap2it.

10/24: I told zap2it about the ads and they pulled them. Amazing.

Clue: if the AdChoice arrow has an "X" next to it, it's a bad ad.


----------

